# Low frequency rumble



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

I just finished the Quartet 10 build when I turn off the source I get a low volume pulsing rumble from the subwoofer almost like a slow wave, is there a way i could put in filter cancel this out? Is it 60 hz energy from the 120 v ?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Disconnect the RCA input cable from the amp and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## OliverB (Jan 29, 2010)

When I remove the RCA cable or take it of standby it stops.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try disconnecting the cable feed to your cable box.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I had the same problem. As soon as I disconnected the cable tv wire from the wall, the noise was gone. I think it is definitely 60hz. When I boost 60hz by 15dB with no music playing through the sub, and have the cable connected to the wall, the ground noise is a lot more pronounced.


----------

